# Grubs



## Gordie (May 2, 2019)

One day last fall, I was about to start my new job and this was going to be my very first day.
I let the dogs out at 5:00 as I normally do, and one dog came running back inside the house all shook up! I quickly found out that she was sprayed by a skunk, and in my attempt to calm her down/clean her, I was also skunkified. I went to work because I didn't want to miss my first day and I was promptly sent home!

So now I'm just doing some edging and I can see that I have grubs. A quick search tells me to put down Grub-Ex in the spring, My only question is whether putting it down will affect my attempts at overseeding?
Also, spring is 3 months long. For someone like myself who lives in NH, can anyone suggest a more specific time or month?

Thanks!
Dan in NH


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Not sure how that story fits in but lol.

Grub Thread - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179

MSU Grub Article - https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------



## Gordie (May 2, 2019)

Sorry! I think I was trying to say that the skunks were eating the grubs!
Thanks for the info.

Dan in NH


----------

